
Remote Collaboration in the Time of Coronavirus - rectang
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/success-at-apache-remote-collaboration
======
rectang
The article on "Encouraging a Culture of Written Communication" currently
being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23141353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23141353)
recommends that...

> _you should try to have a single source of truth as much as possible_

> _As much as possible, encourage people to post anything of interest to the
> public channels._

In my view, this is backwards.

A public (to the team) single source of truth _is the imperative_. You want to
_require_ it, because having a canonical, asynchronous channel where all
decisions must be discussed before they are finalized allows for efficient
remote collaboration!

Good writing will often but not always follow as a consequence of establishing
that canonical asynchronous channel, as team members strive to operate
effectively within it — but the writing is only a means to an end.

